# Galco Royal Guard



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

I think I found my new holster. I' really liking the Royal Guard. My question is this. Is the bottom open? I'm not too crazy about open bottom holsters.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes, the bottom is open. This is better than a closed-bottom since debris doesn't get trapped in the bottom of the holster. The only time closed-bottom designs are really useful are for outdoorsmen and possibly military/police personnel. Open bottom is perfectly fine for IWB carry.

The Royal Guard is my personal favorite for carrying my Glocks, so I commend your excellent choice.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Disadvantages to closed bottom holsters:

1. Lets dirt accumulate in the holster. The dirt, dust has no where to go because the holster is sewed closed.
2. Lets dirt accumulate in the barrel of the gun. The first 1/8 of an inch mostly. 
3. Holds moisture in the holster and on the weapon.
4. No air flow in and out of holster.
5. The holster is about 1 inch to an 1 1/2 longer at the bottom then it has to be. Its a concealment holster, less is better.

Advantages to open bottom holsters:

1. Dirt can not accumulate in the holster.
2. You will not get dirt in the barrel of the gun from the holster.
3. Does not hold moisture because of the open muzzle design.
4. Allows Air flow in and out of holster.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

submoa said:


> Disadvantages to closed bottom holsters:
> 
> 1. Lets dirt accumulate in the holster. The dirt, dust has no where to go because the holster is sewed closed.
> 2. Lets dirt accumulate in the barrel of the gun. The first 1/8 of an inch mostly.
> ...


Haha. I think I see a connection.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. Open does seem to be good for my application. Since it is IWB, it will stay clean. I'l almost ready to order. Ha Ha


----------

